# Auger gearbox finally died-any tips on replacement?



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Well my aluminum gearcase on the 1978 924040 (large wheel no diff. 24 bucket) finally let go today. So I ordered the cast iron shooting match for $200, I guess you have to pay to play.  Owned the machine since new, and except for bearings and tires this is the only expense.

So the impeller had to be pressed off by a machine shop. Now I'm ready to put it back together. Any tips? Should I lube the axles or squirt them full after assembly? Must be some tricks to make this whole thing easier.


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

It's fixed. It was quite easy. The only issues were getting the old impeller off. Went back together easy enough.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad to hear. That looks great in there. Should be good to go for another 40 years now.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Would the old cast iron ones fit and work in that bucket?


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Edit, I was looking a the wrong part, never mind.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice to see old iron getting a second life. Good on you for not scrapping it.


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Dug 150 foot path through virgin 4 foot snow in the yard for oil delivery. Still a great machine. Getting so deep is over the shoot and way over the intake and exhaust.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice ! ready for another 40 years


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Thats' awesome!


----------



## artbob3962 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mind sharing where you purchased your gearbox assembly for $200?


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Is this part you are looking for? $189 (plus shiiping I assume)

Ariens Snowblower Gearbox 52423000 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

You probably could have ordered the newer style top load 926 gearbox and drilled your rakes to make it work.


----------



## artbob3962 (Nov 30, 2014)

Did you have to put it in something like a shoppress to remove the impeller from the shaft? How did you get it to come off? Thank You.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Either a torch, or quite a bit of PB Blaster and a BFH, or a pipe as a sleeve on the shaft and the same BFH. (Big Freaking Hammer).


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes repair clinic for 189 was the source of the assembly. I paid 40 top have a shop heat and press off the impeller after the pins were pulled. Went together very easily. I might have been able to pull the impeller with a gear puller but I had time bc I had to wait for the parts.


----------

